# Does anyone else have a problem with the beaked space marines?



## Stern Guard (May 29, 2011)

For some reason i detest the beaked space marine helmets, i ddont really know why i just dont like the look of them.
Am i the only one with this problem?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm afraid I'm gonna have to disagree here. I find the beaky ones far better than the standard ones, and the chestplate looks better too. I don't like the pre- and Heresy era marks of armour, but the Corvus (beaky) model is definitely my favourite.


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2011)

I think corvus is my favourite too followed closely by maximus.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

I've got to say that I too am a fan of corvus helmets.

What really annoys me is unhelmeted models. I avoid them wherever possible.


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

Corvus ( beaky ) i always want to paint white , they just say vet to me :grin:


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2011)

coke123 said:


> I've got to say that I too am a fan of corvus helmets.
> 
> What really annoys me is unhelmeted models. I avoid them wherever possible.


So true. Not a single model in my space marine forces is helmetless. Why wear power armour and leave your head exposed? Dumbest thing ever lol.

Terminators are even worse. The bare head is centre target wtf?


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

coke123 said:


> I've got to say that I too am a fan of corvus helmets.
> 
> What really annoys me is unhelmeted models. I avoid them wherever possible.


Ah the "I'm wearing the best armour ever made but I still think my face is tougher" approach to battlefield protection.

I like having lots of marks of armour mixed in, corvus is a bit of a winner though and maximus.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Go to also wade in on the side of the beakies here, in fact - I hate space marines - but beakies are ok by me 

Some of it might be a nostalgia thing for anyone who started with the early marine models.


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2011)

I like to think if a beaky dropped his chainsword in cc he could always start head butting.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Flash said:


> So true. Not a single model in my space marine forces is helmetless. Why wear power armour and leave your head exposed? Dumbest thing ever lol.
> 
> Terminators are even worse. The bare head is centre target wtf?





Calamari said:


> Ah the "I'm wearing the best armour ever made but I still think my face is tougher" approach to battlefield protection.
> 
> I like having lots of marks of armour mixed in, corvus is a bit of a winner though and maximus.


I'm kinda annoyed that my conversion for Mordrak had to be unhelmeted (used Stern as a base), and pretty much every libby I've ever come across is unhelmeted as well. Why must all my favourite HQs be unhelmeted?

I've had so many arguments with the staff at my local GW- they go on about force fields protecting them or whatever, and then I point out that a Crux Terminatus is indeed inferior to the protection of terminator armour...sigh



Flash said:


> I like to think if a beaky dropped his chainsword in cc he could always start head butting.


I like to think he keeps snacks in there- kinda like a horses feedbag.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't mind the odd one in normal Space Marine armies and I expect a lot of them in bird themed armies like Raven Guard etc.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Why would you detest the beakies? They were about the only good thing to come out of Space Marines!


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

I dislike the beak


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

YAY! Someone who actually agrees with me! I do not like them at all on space marines - i think it just looks... wrong! 

My friends love me though, as they are always after beakie helmets and always come to me for them!


----------



## Yellowfin Tuna (Feb 17, 2011)

I love the beaked helmets, My templars all have eaither beaked or crusader style helmets, mostly beaked. The corvus pattern is the coolest marine helmet by miles.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

They are pretty iconic helmets, granted they look stupid as hell but they were the birth of 40k, those helmets are pretty much the symbol of 40k and im pleased GW decided to keep them, what few people realize is the beak part was an upgrade for space marines so they were more protected than the imperial guard who at the time wore the same helmet without the beak part.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

When i started back in 2nd ed, i thought they were the coolest thing ever.

Nowadays i can take them or leave them, i'll put the occasional one in for variety, but i'm not overly keen on them. The stylised 'knight' helms like the command squad champion is by far my favourite helmet.


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

I understand how it is tactically better, deflecting bullets as sloped armor should but god its ewwwwwww. Still, I wouldn't mind seeing a Tau get head butted by one.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

JelloSea said:


> I understand how it is tactically better, deflecting bullets as sloped armor should but god its ewwwwwww. Still, I wouldn't mind seeing a Tau get head butted by one.


It's not just the slope, the beak has added auto senses in it.


----------



## Stern Guard (May 29, 2011)

Nice to know im not alone in my anti beakiness!!!

I like the knight style helmets and a lot of the heresy armour stuff. Terminator armour has to be the coolest looking armour around though. I also refuse to have bare headed marines as well. At least kantor is a hero who wears his helmet.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I love the beaks too, remind me of my first marines all those many moons ago.

Aye, I agree with the lack of helmets, but now have space wolves who rarely wear them... It's good to paint the odd fleshy bit though, adds variety. Besides, after collecting UM first company for donkeys years, it feels wierd painting the helmet the same colour as the body! :grin:


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

Stern Guard said:


> For some reason i detest the beaked space marine helmets, i ddont really know why i just dont like the look of them.
> Am i the only one with this problem?


Me neither like that helmet! 

I use them mainly as casualty on my tyranids, orks and chaos space marines Bases and usually trade them to be casualties in others people bases 

I use one in my sternguard deathwatch squad for the raven guard (corvus means raven so i made the association)


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

When I did my Salamanders army I didnt use anything un helmeted besides may a couple models. I agree why where armour if you gonna just run around without a helmet. 

beakies ive never been a big fan of them either unless we are talkin Raven Gaurd for some odd reason I have no issue with raven gaurd


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

To all this 'beakie' hate - I dont think I want to speak to any of you. Beaked helmets was litterally the reason why I got into the hobby - for some reason that box set was just so damn col and the helmets were just fantastic. I simply wish they had more of them in the box!

And, just from a historical stand point, for a long time in medieval history 'beaked' knights helms were very common - so its not like this form of helmet is utterly out of hte blue.




coke123 said:


> What really annoys me is unhelmeted models. I avoid them wherever possible.


I hate that with too! I never model a marine without a helmet. I got really miffed about the spacewolf box set comming with too few helmets.



bitsandkits said:


> They are pretty iconic helmets, granted they look stupid as hell but they were the birth of 40k, those helmets are pretty much the symbol of 40k and im pleased GW decided to keep them, what few people realize is the beak part was an upgrade for space marines so they were more protected than the imperial guard who at the time wore the same helmet without the beak part.


OH MY GOD.

I have both the original plastic guard and the RB01 marine boxset and I have never once picked up on that.

What am I, ****ing blind?

Has this ever been put in the fluff, or is it simply a visual thing?


----------



## Stern Guard (May 29, 2011)

I apologise to all the beakie lovers out there i never meant to offend you.

And maidel is correct on the medieval helmet thing too.

But im still not going to put any beaks on my crimson fists. They are all going in my bits box. I suppose i will have to paint a beakie at some stage because i think the sternguard and vanguard veterans have one or two in the squad. Oh well.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Stern Guard said:


> I apologise to all the beakie lovers out there i never meant to offend you.


Appology NOT accepted - you must BURRRRRRRN.



Ahem... :biggrin:


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Beakie helmets FTW!


----------



## Stern Guard (May 29, 2011)

The only thing that needs burning are the beakies.....


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I like the beaked helmets (My Company Champion has one), but as a Dark Angel I find the robed heads to be even better. With regards to the no-helmets thing, I agree in principle, but again as one of the Unforgiven I like the unhelmeted, yet hooded head on the Veterans sprue.

Midnight


----------



## HereticHammer01 (Apr 29, 2011)

Personally I just like variation, but agree with people above: am not a fan of the unhelmeted heads. Beaky helmets are cool I think though. My favourite is the more knightly helmet that comes with the templar upgrade pack, its similar to the grey knights ones.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I have to weigh in on my love of the beakies. I don't like the current helmet style and prefer the beakies and, to a lesser extent, the Crusader and Iron ones.

I have to add that I don't like the exposed piping on the Corvus armor.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Maidel said:


> OH MY GOD.
> 
> I have both the original plastic guard and the RB01 marine boxset and I have never once picked up on that.
> 
> ...


Its a design element, they were designed to be the same helmet but marines armour was fully enclosing so they needed a face mask so to speak so they got the beak with the extra senses in the nose and breathing stuff.
But the design for both was shown in a original sketch, showing the helmet for what became the imperial guard and the helmet for marines plus the beak.

Makes sense when you think about it , back in those days the lines between marines and the army wasnt that strong, so it made sense in both fluff and model design to have a similar bit of kit that could be mass produced in the forge world and also ties the two different military elements together by sharing equipment.


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

I think that they're allright, but I would only put them on Assault Marines. As for Space Wolves, those are the types of badasses that would never wear a helmet.

What I want to be able to do is to get a helmet plume (this cato sicarius) for Sergeants.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Amoeba Bait said:


> What I want to be able to do is to get a helmet plume (this cato sicarius) for Sergeants.


This isn't that bad to do ask an empire player for some plume's they come in most box's for Champions then mold it onto the helmet of the chosen marine.
:victory:

Also i rather like beakey marines but on the same note i like the old armor designs then the newer ones Gw is pumping out........So maybe im a bit buiest?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

All sm are cool baby.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> All sm are cool baby.


even the rainbow marines


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Believe it or not their chapter is actually fairly solid, they just suffer from a very poorly thought out name.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Believe it or note their chapter is actually fairly solid, they just suffer from a very poorly thought out name.


Well, at the time, it wasnt an issue - lots have changed in normal language in the last 25 years.

Chimeric Warriors
Spectrum Warriors?
Prism Guard?

All work and mean similar things


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Ooooohhhh. Prism Guard sounds AWESOME!


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

My opinion - Beaked Marines suck. They look stupid, and I only use them as special weapons flamer marines. That way I pretend the helmet is to protect against heat or is integrated into the flamer.

BTW.

Marines without their helmets may be stupid in theory, but it is awesome to look at lol.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

D-A-C said:


> Marines without their helmets may be stupid in theory, but it is awesome to look at lol.


Talk about polar opposites...


May I ask - when you got into the hobby, were GW in their 'beaked helmets dont exist phase' of the mid 90's?


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I love the Beaky's i use them as my Space Marine Sergeants while the others get the standard helm.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Ahh the helmet vs un-helmeted. If I was collecting a codex Marine army I'd want EVERY model to have a helmet on.

However, I collect Wolves so every single model in my Army is helmetless, there literally isn't one helmet in the entire army... From a common sense POV I can see why helmets are critical, but to the Wolves unless fighting in the void of space or seriously fucked up atmospheres they go bare headed.

In the HH book Prospero Burns some of the Wolves are described has having leather face masks decorated by the wearer - I'd like to see this in any future SW updates for a few heads just to really mix it up even more.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Love helmets, hate beakies.


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

I love the beaked helmets, myself. I keep trying to find some to make some antique outdated armor for my chaos marines, who never get any in their kits!


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2011)

Sephyr said:


> I love the beaked helmets, myself. I keep trying to find some to make some antique outdated armor for my chaos marines, who never get any in their kits!


To be fair they did turn to chaos before MK6 corvus was manufactured.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

Bayonet said:


> In the HH book Prospero Burns some of the Wolves are described has having leather face masks decorated by the wearer - I'd like to see this in any future SW updates for a few heads just to really mix it up even more.


And it will become known as the Fenris Chainsword Massacre. 

But seriously, I prefer the Corvus helmets. I'm fine with the regular helmets, but Corvus helmets just look better. They seem a lot more menacing, since they don't have anything that suggests a mouth. Just those two eyes, and the beak. Then you know you're dead. Additionally, the Corvus are more 40k than the most recent variety, since they don't have the goofy triangle robot mouth grille thing like you see in cartoons.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Love beakies! I always thought that they looked very cool and use as many as I can get my damn hands on. In fact I managed to at least one in every squad for the army.

As to helmets vs non helmets I hate painting faces so I always slap the helmets on. Even my commander because I just prefer it that way. Also allows me to paint more stripes as well.


----------

